

Ask HN: Kim Dotcom's Mega Is Down? - acremades


======
acremades
Here is the link to the site <https://mega.co.nz/>

------
advancedpython
ping mega.co.nz

4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss round-trip
min/avg/max/stddev = 29.165/32.276/35.656/2.367 ms

So, no, doesn't look like it

~~~
acremades
So weird. I can't access the site. Thanks for the info.

